# Comment augmenter la taille d'un disque virtuelle dans "Parallels Desktop"



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais bien augmenter la taille du disque de ma machine virtuelle dans "Parallels Desktop", il m'est automatiquement 255 Go pour créer la machine virtuelle et je voudrais l'augmenter jusqu'à 512 Go   

Pouvez-vous me dire comment procéder ?


Merci d'avance.


a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

Résolu


----------



## ericse (5 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Résolu


Bien, mais comment ?    
Je demande parce que ça peut en aider un autre plus tard, avec les M1 qui n'ont plus de Bootcamp, Parallels est un outil pratique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

Ok, j'ai trouvé ici, c'est un tuto en PDF > https://download.parallels.com/stm/v6/docs/fr/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide.pdf
Vers la fin du tuto, il y à une section pour augmenter la taille d'un disque


----------

